# Front vs Rear UTV Plow?



## GeneDoc (Sep 2, 2016)

My UTV is a Mule ProFXT. I have a Kolpin rear blade (https://www.kolpin.com/powersports/rear-blade) with the 3-point system. I am considering a Moose 72" plow for the front. I'm looking to clean rough roads and trails. Obviously no blade will make the trails perfectly clean but I'm looking for just enough that hikers can still use the trails.

My question is if people think the 13" high Kolpin rear blade functions well enough to use in northern Wisconsin snows on an infrequent basis or if I should seriously consider the Moose plow because front plows outperform rear plows. As an aside, I do have a winch on the UTV.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

GeneDoc said:


> My UTV is a Mule ProFXT. I have a Kolpin rear blade (https://www.kolpin.com/powersports/rear-blade) with the 3-point system. I am considering a Moose 72" plow for the front. I'm looking to clean rough roads and trails. Obviously no blade will make the trails perfectly clean but I'm looking for just enough that hikers can still use the trails.
> 
> My question is if people think the 13" high Kolpin rear blade functions well enough to use in northern Wisconsin snows on an infrequent basis or if I should seriously consider the Moose plow because front plows outperform rear plows. As an aside, I do have a winch on the UTV.


Don't know where your from, auctionsinternational.com Auburn city schools, #8675, Lot # 0005


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GeneDoc said:


> My UTV is a Mule ProFXT. I have a Kolpin rear blade (https://www.kolpin.com/powersports/rear-blade) with the 3-point system. I am considering a Moose 72" plow for the front. I'm looking to clean rough roads and trails. Obviously no blade will make the trails perfectly clean but I'm looking for just enough that hikers can still use the trails.
> 
> My question is if people think the 13" high Kolpin rear blade functions well enough to use in northern Wisconsin snows on an infrequent basis or if I should seriously consider the Moose plow because front plows outperform rear plows. As an aside, I do have a winch on the UTV.


How much snow are you talking about each time you plow these roads/ trails?
How rough are these roads/trails are there rock or stumps sticking up?

QUOTE="FredG, post: 2150847, member: 64665"]Don't know where your from, auctionsinternational.com Auburn city schools, #8675, Lot # 0005[/QUOTE]

He's talking aboot Northern Wisconsin Fred...... pay attention.... :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: My bad.


----------



## GeneDoc (Sep 2, 2016)

The trails/rough roads are fairly rough, though readily traveled by truck or UTV. There aren't stumps, but roots may stick up 2-3". I use a brush mower behind the UTV at 4" across the trails to keep the weeds down, in case that gives you an idea of clearance.

Snow depth can be anywhere from 3"-12". Deeper snows are certainly possible, but rare enough that I'm not too worried about them. The bigger issue would be the time between trips out to clear the trails. I would say a common average is in the 6-9" range that I'd be clearing.

The kicker will be clearing the end of the driveway when the plow blocks the entrance, though I'm guessing that's a problem shared by all.

I think the bottom line is I'm guessing the front plow will be better, but I don't know if that's nonsense. If the rear plow would be fine, I could put the money towards a crossbow. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The obstructions are going to be problems for any type of blade if you hope to get a clean scrape to the ground.
You'd almost be better off keeping a front plow raise aboot 4-5" and tow a snow groomer type implement that would compact what snow is left behind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd stick with the back plow.

Or get a real front plow, like a Boss.


----------

